# Help with Bristlenose Pleco ID



## Guest (Sep 6, 2005)

Can you guys help identify exactly which variety of Ancistrus this is ? Appreciate it !! Thanks !!!

Alden


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

its a starry night pleco .


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

How can you tell? and do you know the botanical name?


----------



## Barbie (Jan 22, 2005)

Have to disagree here. That is not a starry night pleco. A starry night pleco has a deep brown, almost black background with vivid white spots and edging to their fins. Your fish is most likely Ancistrus triradiatus, or Ancistrus sp. 3 (http://www.planetcatfish.com). A very nice male. Congratulations.

Barbie


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I have to agree with Barbie on this one. Most people would say it's a common bristlenose.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree with Barbie as well. Definetely not a starry night (L-183). Most likely a Ancistrus sp. (Common BN)


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Fishnut2 said:


> I agree with Barbie as well. Definetely not a starry night (L-183). Most likely a Ancistrus sp. (Common BN)


I differently agrea with fishnut it seems like a Common BN the colouring and spots exactly wat my common one looks like!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Is this just a very mature BN? The bristles are longer then I have seen before.


----------



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

good place to look and compair names of cats and plecos is planetcatfish.com great website to identify and get l numbers


----------

